# Showing off my new tattoos!



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

This past Saturday I went and got 3 new tattoos. The first of the day was one on my foot which took 2 excruciating hours. Hands down the worst pain I have ever felt. I've had both of my wrists tattooed and they were nothing compared to my foot. Here's my foot tattoo:










My two arm tattoos were nothing compared to my foot. I was so relaxed I could have taken a nap. Here is the second out of the 3 of the day (the butterfly and stars at the bottom is one of my older tattoos):










And the 3rd and final!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

nice! I only have one tattoo on my lower back, got it when my son had his bone marrow transplant 12 years ago. Trying to find the time and extra $$ to eventually get another one


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a tattoo on the top of my foot also. Man does that hurt.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I heard the foot tattoos fade quicker as well because the skin exfoliates itself faster there.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

christinajh said:


> I heard the foot tattoos fade quicker as well because the skin exfoliates itself faster there.


 I have only had mine for almost two years and it is not at all faded. It is black and of a horse head with my sisters name that I lost to cancer. It has a cross and outlined in Lavender, it was her favorite color.

I put lotion on it every day. My other sister and my daughter and I all did it and on the same foot, but all three are just a little bit different.

They say the foot is the worst place then down the ribs, second worst place (pain wise). They all hurt or would in my opinion. I can not believe I could sit there until it was done.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I have six tattoos, and I agree! They all hurt. I need to do some cover-ups, but I don't want to sit through them anymore. haha


----------

